# Red Tail Shark



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,
After wandering into my LFS to get a new bulb for my (new to me) used tank. I came across 2 red tailed sharks. Fell in love with them and asked the employee how many need to go together. I should have known better than to trust them but I bought both. After reading online it says I should probably only have 1. They are in a 50gal tank with 3 albino cory cats 1 pleco and 6 zebra danios. Is this big enough for the two or will they tare each others heads off?


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never owned one, but my fish encyclopedia says to keep only one per tank. But a 50 gallon tank is pretty big so you might be ok.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

They are very territorial and usually remain towards the bottom of the tank. A 50 gallon tank with wide and long dimensions might be ok if you have enough hiding places and the like. They tend to look for shelter such as caves and claim that as their own. Sometimes they may claim more than one however, so several hideouts on both sides may suffice.


----------



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

They look great. this is a google pic


----------

